# Quen For Kids BBQ Competition Utube Vid



## Tri Tip (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think I previously posted this. If you look close at the end you can see us getting our award in brisket. It's .00087ths of a second.  Harry Soo won it. There were 57 teams and about 10,000 in attendance. We vended over 260 lbs of Tri Tip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11C3SSWn ... uAywGAsIGM


----------

